# The Cure???



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

http://derealizationhelp.com

Does this stuff help or is it a gimmick????????

-Zach


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Tommygunz list is better than that stuff. Depending on what products you buy ofcourse.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i think it would help. i must add that you need to change your perspective a bit though. you have to approach it with confidence. with the intent of beating the fcuk out of DP. you have to remind yourself that this is your mind, and your in control of it. not DP.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tommygunz said:


> you have to approach it with confidence. with the intent of beating the fcuk out of DP. you have to remind yourself that this is your mind, and your in control of it. not DP.


That very thought, doesn't make any sense to me. :?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i know what you mean kenny. a few months ago it wouldn't have made sense to me either. in the last few days i have come to the realiztion that to beat DP/DR once and for all, you have to do just that, beat it. you have to find a way to become confident in yourself again. perhaps this is not useful advise tough because as my recovery has been assisted with supplements. without them i would probably be where i was to begin with. i don't know if i could have applied this mindset in the pit of DP/DR. but i hope people can, it will speed things up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> i know what you mean kenny. a few months ago it wouldn't have made sense to me either. in the last few days i have come to the realiztion that to beat DP/DR once and for all, you have to do just that, beat it. you have to find a way to become confident in yourself again. perhaps this is not useful advise tough because as my recovery has been assisted with supplements. without them i would probably be where i was to begin with. i don't know if i could have applied this mindset in the pit of DP/DR. but i hope people can, it will speed things up.


You are completely right thought. As I told you, I have been in and out of dp once. Granted, mine only lasted a week and a half the first time but I honestly feel what brought me out of it was getting up and fighting. I decided that I was just going to ignore it and went on with my daily life. Every day it got better. I do have chronic dp now but I believe the same principals apply. On the days where I refused to give it power, I do feel so much better.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I couldn't find an ingredient list, so I can't judge its potential efficacy, but the most likely scenario is that you'll get expensive urine. These kinds of concoctions are usually benign, but if you do decide to purchase it, you ought to look through what's in it to ensure the supplements are within the limits of normal recommended daily intake.

If you're really interested in using nutritional supplements, you're probably better off to start with Tommygunz's recommendations and tailor your own personal regime.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

absentis, that is probably the best quote of all time. anyways here's a link for the ingredients of formula seven. i think it's on the right track, but somewhat lacking.

http://derealizationhelp.com/shop/cart. ... detail&p=2


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Absentis said:


> I couldn't find an ingredient list, so I can't judge its potential efficacy, but the most likely scenario is that you'll get expensive urine. These kinds of concoctions are usually benign, but if you do decide to purchase it, you ought to look through what's in it to ensure the supplements are within the limits of normal recommended daily intake.
> 
> If you're really interested in using nutritional supplements, you're probably better off to start with Tommygunz's recommendations and tailor your own personal regime.


The list shows when you click the picture of the bottle.

The indegrients are:

Calcium 50mg
L-theanine 100mg
Magnesium 70mg
Rhodiola Rosea 100mg
Tryptophan 50mg
Vitamin B 50mg


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

mezz said:


> The list shows when you click the picture of the bottle.


Well, all those ingredients sound okay to me. Personally I avoid calcium because it causes muscle contractions and can exacerbate tension headaches (from which I've suffered for ~7 years) but the magnesium would probably balance it out. All the contents can be purchase individually in most pharmacies or health stores, and that's personally what I'd do if I believed in taking supplements.

On the reason I couldn't find the list earlier is because I have this habit, you see, of frequenting several forums (including this one) at night before I go to sleep. This is usually after I've taken my night-time meds, which includes a benzodiazepine, and that decreases my ability to do basic things like, say, finding information on a website, staying on topic, or forming coherent thoughts. I've even fallen asleep mid-post a few times, laying with my laptop in my bed, and had to finish the next morning. Oh great, now I'm rambling. I should probably stop typing now.



Tommygunz said:


> absentis, that is probably the best quote of all time.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

This product does probably cure dp. 
It might be a better start for someone who cannot afford all of tommys supplements.

If we are not lacking in vitamins, the only thing will really need is Rhodiol, L-theanine or maybe choline/inositol to be cured.


----------

